# CPT help - I'm having problems finding a cpt



## CCARRIE (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm having problems finding a cpt for excision mass of scrotum.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 14, 2009)

*Integumentary system*

Per 2009 CPT profesional edition, page 242 under Scrotum, Excision there is a parenthetical note

(For excision of local lesion of skin of scrotum see Integumentary System)

Look at 11420-26 for benign lesion / 11620-26 for malignant lesion.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## CCARRIE (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help.


----------

